# Half chaps vs. tall boots?



## gigem88

I ride in paddock boots and chaps, I hate breaking in new tall boots. I save my tall boots for the shows!


----------



## Golden Horse

I would advise tall boots only if and when you are showing, and for schollong shows you can even get away with half chaps


----------



## The Greener Side

I love my tall boots, and wear them every time I mount up English, personally I didn't have a break-in period, I bought Mountain Horse's tall boots (their cheapest option) and they fit me like they were made for me.

For just starting out go for the half chaps though, I rode in half chaps and paddock boots for 3 years before I put the money into a pair of tall boots, 

don't go for cheap boots either because you'll find that spending the extra money will go further and make you happier in the long run.

If you do decide to go for the tall boot option, stock up on plenty of boxes of band-aids the blister type!


----------



## kitten_Val

I have tall boots (for shows) and boots/half chaps for every day riding, so can compare closely. I'd say tall boots all the way.


----------



## rosie1

Half chaps all the way for me! Unfortunately my legs don't fit into standard size tall boots so in order for me to have a pair I would have to pay for custom boots which is entirely out of the question. I have a great pair of smooth grain leather half chaps and they look very nice and are super comfy although were pretty pricey (I think around 200 maybe 180)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

I ride in Ariat paddock boots and half chaps, I've tried tall boots but to me they aren't as comfortable and flexible. If you're just starting out, I'd wait to invest in tall boots until you need them for shows.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I just ride in Ariat paddock boots.. no half chaps or tall boots (I really want tall boots eventually though) 

I have weak legs but I have light precise aids that my horse works on beautifully.


----------



## With Grace

I love my Ariat paddock boots and half chaps for schooling. I dont have to bother with taking care of them, worrying about them getting marked up and messy. I'm going to be investing in a good pair of tall boots for show, and will reserve them only for shows.


----------



## Lonannuniel

I have both tall boots & half chaps + paddock boots, and I prefer my chaps by far. 

I have a terrible foot-to-calf ratio, I have size 9 feet with very slender calves, so with my tall boots, the foot may fit well, but they're too loose around my calves ( I often wear leg warmers to add bulk lol). but with my chaps, I can get a good fit in both places!


----------



## VanillaBean

I have both, but I prefer my Tall Boots by a long shot. My calves get piched very easily and the half chaps I have don't give me enough protection, and I can't see spending more than $50 on half chaps.

I acctually have Saxon synthetic tall boots and I love them. I don't really love the look of them, but they fit perfectly and I got them for $20.


----------



## jinxremoving

Stupid question, how hard is it to drive (a car) in tall boots? Are the boots too stiff to make it safe? I usually get ready at home, so I would end up driving to the barn in tall boots if I had them... right now I'm using half chaps, but have been eyeing some cheap Ariat Heritage II boots for a while.


----------



## The Greener Side

jinxremoving said:


> Stupid question, how hard is it to drive (a car) in tall boots? Are the boots too stiff to make it safe? I usually get ready at home, so I would end up driving to the barn in tall boots if I had them... right now I'm using half chaps, but have been eyeing some cheap Ariat Heritage II boots for a while.


I drive in mine often. Just break em in first and it won't be an issue.


----------



## kitten_Val

I wouldn't be able to drive in tall boots. I can't drive even in my Mt Horse paddock boots as I don't feel enough flexibility.


----------



## Jumper4ever

if your just planning on riding for pleasure and not showing i would say the most comfortable and practical option is paddock boots/half chaps. I have found that tall boots don't hold up as well, so i save mine for the show ring.


----------



## Oxer

I'm with The Greener Side, on this one. 
You will want to look into spending a wee bit more money on your field boots. They will be well worth it. I have a pair of Ariat Heritage field boots and i have to keep them hidden under the bed so that i don't ride in them all the time. I like them much more than my paddock boots and half chaps. 

They took about a month of solid riding (hacking about 5 days a week and jumping 2 days a week) before i could drive in them and walk around show grounds in them all day. Now, they are my favorite.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Never tried tall boots, use paddocks and half chaps. I can ask my sister who just used tall boots when she rode as a young gal.


----------



## BCtazzie

I'm all about the long boots. I have chaps and paddock boots but I go for the longs everytime.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

I use both, I broke in my tall boots then cleaned them and put them in a box for shows. I ride day to day in half chaps and paddock boots. My zippers just broke on my tall boots thought so I need to go get them fixed.


----------



## waresbear

I find paddock boots & halfchaps easier to take off. Any tall boots I have, I need a boot jack. Of course for showing I have tall boots, but those are too expensive to be using for daily wear.


----------



## mselizabeth

Half chaps and paddock boots all the way. In terms of cheap half chaps, I like my ovations. 40 bucks. My tall boots are cavaliers, $300 new. I only bought them for shows, and never wear them if I don't need to. Most uncomfortable things ever.

Biggest waste of 300 dollars. 

As for paddock boots, I hated my Ariats. I had them for 3 years. I really don't think their worth the money. Especially if you don't show. I have Smokey's now. Half the price of Ariat. Sure they aren't as "pretty". But hell, I could sleep in those boots they're so comfy.


----------



## HUSAngel

I wear both. But, the tall field boots SUCK to break in! Once they are broke in, they are fine. If you are just playing, go for the half chaps & paddock boots.


----------



## HunterJumperXC

I love the way tall boots look, but I love my half chaps and paddock boots. I usually run around in the mud a lot and being lazy like I am, I don't like cleaning my tall boots too often. My paddock boots are easy to clean and I don't have to worry about their shine and the bottom of my boots being clean.


----------



## mildot

Tall boots only.

I have a pair of zipper back field boots, a pair of pull of field boots, a pair of US Army M1940 cavalry boots, and a pair of pull on dress boots.

The dress boots get used for showing only. All the others get ridden with on a regular basis.


----------



## Eclipse295

I ride in Paddock boots and half-chaps at the moment, but next summer when I start showing I plan on getting a pair of tall boots.


----------



## highlander

My tall boots lasted 3 months were as I love my wee boots! I have been known to ride in mucker boots as long as they're clean. I have a pair of regretta polar boots (yard boots) for the winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

